# Cooing and babbling - difference?



## New Mrs W

So, what is the difference between cooing and babbling? I thought cooing was just, well, cooing; babies making silly noises with their newly found vocal cords and that babbling was experimenting with new sounds that they can make once they get used to their little tongues and mouths, usually making consonant and vowel noises (gaga, baba, mama etc). Am I right? Or are they pretty much the same thing? As I type Frankie is sat with his Daddy talking away making all sorts of noises but I don't know if he is cooing or babbling. :shrug:


----------



## OmarsMum

You'r right :) cooing is just noises like coo, gaaa, aaaah, & babbling is dadda, tata, babaa, etc. They start by cooing then babbling, then talking :)


----------



## blahblahblah

Cooing is vowel noises, babbling has consonants!


----------

